# 7-11 bike for the big boys on Chicago CL.....



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Ripped this from the Serotta board.....no affiliation but a great deal if someone needs a big frame. 

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nch/bik/350046444.html


----------

